# ISO of Standard Chocolate female puppy



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Highview Standard Poodles of Hutchins, TX has some brown puppies on the ground. Good luck!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello, you may have some if you contact Poodle clubs in Texas for a referral to a brown (but not phantoms). Here is a link to help you get started: Texas - Poodle Club of America .

A tip when searching for a Poodle is to look for a brown. I know Anna Katherine Nicholas used the term chocolate in places in her Book of the Poodle, but these days that term has fallen into use by backyard breeders. Brown is the color reputable breeders will usually use now.


----------



## txrebecca (Sep 11, 2016)

I only found one in Michigan I could not find one in Texas.


----------

